# Air keeps getting into radiator



## Charley (16 Feb 2012)

Hi, we have gas central heating & there is one bedroom radiator which constantly fills up with air.  

There is no problem with heat in the others but we have to bleed this particular radiator about every other week.  

Can anyone help with how we can sort out this problem?

thanks


----------



## villa 1 (16 Feb 2012)

If the radiator needs venting regularly this may be a sign that you have a leak in your heating system or your system is pitching.


----------



## Charley (16 Feb 2012)

*Pitching?*

Not sure what that means so sounds like we may need a plumber.   

If there's a leak, does the gas supply need to be turned off in order to fix that?


----------



## lou2 (17 Feb 2012)

I have the exact same problem. Have now established that there is no leak in the heating system so none the wiser re what the cause is. If you find out can you update this post. Thanks.


----------



## aido71 (17 Feb 2012)

We had exactly same problem with radiator in upstairs en-suite. We were advised that it was everything from faulty radiator to it being small rad at end of system or simply  leak in system. I had a screwdriver on the radiator that was used to bleed it virtually everyday.
About a year/year and a half ago put on an extension. In addition overhauled heating.....changed tank....changed this rad...put on TRVs zoned the heating etc...got the system blown through the works.
Now we have a super efficient heating system what with controls, thermostats in rooms the whole fancy stuff....Heating bill plummetted house now super warm........and you guessed it screwdriver still on radiator being used every other day!!.....I think we are just amused now and the old screwdriver is doing the job just grand!
For what it is worth a quick solution if there is a possible leak is to pour a tub of sealant (i cant remember the name but any good hardware shop should have it) into the small tank in your attic. In theory this will run through the system and seal any leak you may have.


----------



## villa 1 (17 Feb 2012)

You can put a leak sealant into the system but this will entail draining down the heating system. This may only work for a short space of time as well.
Having to blead a radiator more than twice a year is not good for the heating syatem, as you are introducing oxygenated water into a system with steel radiators/convectors. This will lead to the possibility of sludge, rust build up and invetable leak.
There may be tiny leakage from gland packings in valves especially when the heating is off during summer months. There may be a system water discharge from an open vent or pressure relief valve. The coil/heat exchanger in your hot water cylinder may have perforated leading to heating system water loss.
Either way I would recommend that you get it seen to as having to bleed a radiator regularly is not good for your system of your pocket in the long run.


----------



## villa 1 (17 Feb 2012)

If there is a leak in the gas fired heating system it would be advisable to turn off the gas/electric supply to the boiler and repair the leak


----------

